# Schlammpumpen mieten



## homer78 (28. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem durch die hohen Temperaturen und die Schlammschicht in meinem Teich (2500qm) die Sauerstoffwerte ständig in den Morgenstunden nur noch bei 2-4 mg/l liegen, wird es langsam unumgänglich die Schlammschicht zu beseitigen. Da ich meinen Teich nicht ablassen kann benötige ich eine Pumpe die auch im Wasser den Schlamm abpumpen kann. Ich habe mich schon ei wenig informiert leider habe ich nur Pumpen zum Kauf gefunden und nicht zum mieten. Die Preise liegen ab 1000 Euro aufwärts.

Wer von euch kann mir helfen und hat eine Idee wo ich solche Pumpen mieten kann. Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar, auch für evtl. Alternativen.


----------



## bernie1 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*



			
				homer78 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> nachdem durch die hohen Temperaturen und die Schlammschicht in meinem Teich (2500qm) die Sauerstoffwerte ständig in den Morgenstunden nur noch bei 2-4 mg/l liegen, wird es langsam unumgänglich die Schlammschicht zu beseitigen. Da ich meinen Teich nicht ablassen kann benötige ich eine Pumpe die auch im Wasser den Schlamm abpumpen kann. Ich habe mich schon ei wenig informiert leider habe ich nur Pumpen zum Kauf gefunden und nicht zum mieten. Die Preise liegen ab 1000 Euro aufwärts.
> 
> Wer von euch kann mir helfen und hat eine Idee wo ich solche Pumpen mieten kann. Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar, auch für evtl. Alternativen.


 

lade die Freiwillige Feuerwehr zum Grillen ein.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## homer78 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

habe ich auch schon dran gedacht ich befürchte nur das diese Pumpen weniger den Schlamm, als vielmehr nur Wasser fördern. Ich habe es selbst schon einmal mit einer 12.000l Tauchpumpe versucht habe aber leider kaum Schlamm mitbekommen.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Servus.
Schau mal auf www.rotek.at Da gibts dieselschlammpumpen mit 1300l in der minute ich selger hab die Bezinausführung. Kostet die Diesel 720.- inkl und die benzin 570.- inkl. Kann nur sgen die Saugen wie der Teufel kannst in der Stunde ca 30-40 kubikmeter Schlamm rechnen schafft die locker. Ausleihen kommt einfach zu Teuer weilst das ja nicht an einem Tag schaffst. Die Preise sind Listenpreise aber die gebn noch ordenlich rabatt.


----------



## dorschhai (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

ich hatte mir bei nem baumaschinenverleih eine geliehen


----------



## bolli (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Hier gibt es Schlammpumpen. Einfach in die Suchfunktion JS eingeben.

Zum Kaufen etwas teuer, aber ruf mal an, die haben bundesweit Mietdepots (teils bei Baumschinenhändlern). Vielleicht gibt es eines in deiner Nähe.

Die Baureihe ist sehr gut, aber denk dran, ab einem bestimmten 
Feststoffgehalt tut es keine Pumpe mehr, dann brauchst Du einen Spaten  . Am Besten gehts wenn der Schlamm aufgewirbelt ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Servus. Wennst mal schaust kosten Tauchpumpen so ca 150.- die pumpen grade mal 15-maximal 20 Kubikmeter die Stunde. Rechnen muß man mit einen Wasser/Schlammgemisch 50:50 mehr Schlamm kanns nicht fördern weils sonst eine zu dicke Brühe ist. Bei einem Teich mit 2500Quaratmeter und ner Schlammschicht von einem halben meter sind das ca 1250 Kubik Schlamm. Außerdem ist Strom und Wasser nicht ganz ungefährlich weil einfach Pumpe reinhängen geht nicht da saugt man nur Klarwasser.Bei den Rotek Pumpen hast nen Saugschlauch da gibt man ein Saugrohr dran und kann super im Schlamm wühlen. Ich hab im Herbst bei ner dreitägigen Entschlammung so ca 800Kubikmeter rausgesaugt. Schaufel das mal ist ne Riesen Menge. Und 720.- ist net die Welt und vor allem kannst saugen wann du willst und solange du willst. Leih die mal ne Pumpe mit der Leistung für 2 Wochen aus und schau was billiger kommt.


----------



## homer78 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Hi Lenzibald ich war auf der Homepage. Welche Pumpe meinst du da genau ich habe keine spezifischen Schlammpumpen gefunden.Nenne doch bitte die Bezeichnung bzw. den Namen der Pumpe die du meinst. Ich habe meinen Schlammanteil mal ausgerechnet und komme auf ca. 500 Kubikmeter. Wie ist der Schlamm beschaffen den du pumpst? Meiner ist sehr weich, und ich befürchte, ich Pumpe evtl. nur Wasser ab und bekomme den Schlamm nicht mit.


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Servus.
 WPD4-Trash-1300-26-3-EB ist die genaue Bezeichnung. Ist eine Dieselpumpe mit elektrostarter. Als Saugschlauch kannst einen 3Zoll Drainageschlauch nehmen kstet ca 2.- der Meter und Druckschlauch ist ein normaler Feuerwehrschlauch mit 3zoll. Hab ich Gebraucht von der Feuerwehr bekommen. Saugrohr ist vom Baumarkt ein Plastikrohr mit 2meter länge und passendem Durchmesser kostst 5.- Der Größte vorteil wennst dir so ne Pumpe kaufst du kannst sie auch super zur Teichbelüftung nehmen mach ich auch immer wenns extrem heiß ist.


----------



## D-Info (31. August 2006)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Ich habe mir bei eBay eine Benzin-Motorpumpe für diesen Zweck gekauft (Glück gehabt - 250 Euro incl. Vesand). Die Pumpe nennt sich BWP96. Sie pumpt 96000L/Stunde und eine Körnung von max. 25mm!!! Dennoch ist ein Saugkorb unbedingt nötig. 
Du musst allerdings den Schlamm homogenisieren d.h. aufwühlen um ihn abzupumpen sonst bekommst Du ihn nicht durch die Schäuche. 
Die Pumpe, die ich habe hat 4 Zoll Anschlüsse (100 mm). Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die kleinere Version "BWP80-6" vielleicht besser gewesen wäre weil 4Zoll Schläuche (Feuerwehr A-Schlauch) kaum zu bekommen sind und wenn, dann sauteuer. Ich habe für Saugrohr, Saugschlauch und 100mm Schlauch zum Abführen genau so viel bezahlt wie für die Pumpe selbst (ca. 240 €). Die kleinere Version hat B-Schlauch-Größe. Die bekommt man viel günstiger und häufiger. Da ich aber eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Schlamm liegen habe, habe ich mich für die große Pumpe entschieden. 

Auf alle Fälle ist das aktive Absaugen (Saugrohr in der Hand) eine "Sau-Arbeit" - schnell mal absaugen kann man vergessen (Ich habe z.T. 60-80cm Schlamm im 12000 qm Teich). 
Alles in Allem ist das wesentlich billiger als eine vergleichbare Pumpe zu mieten - Und man hat immer wieder was davon. 
CU,
D-Info 

P.S.: Ich habe mir übrigens wegen meines Sauerstoffproblems ebenfalls bei Ebay professionelle Teichbelüfter (Injektorbelüfter) gekauft. Die Teile schwimmen, sind ca 130 cm lang, haben eine Leistung von 750 Watt und sorgen für mächtige Strömung und Belüftung. Der Verkäufer hat jede Menge von den Dingern und der Preis ist der helle Wahnsinn - 200 Euro das Stück. 
Ich rede nicht von Aquarien- oder Koi-Teichbelüftern, sondern von Zuchtteich-Belüftern für den prof. Gebrauch. 
Ich habe jedenfalls jetzt ein gutes Gewissen auch in den heissesten Sommernächten (Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr). 
CU, 
D-Info


----------



## Stefffinski (18. August 2009)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

Hallo,ich habe gerade aufmerksam deinen Artikel gelesen und frage mich ob Du mal mit Deiner Schlammpumpe ein paar schöne Tage an meinem Forellenteich(mit Vollverpflegung und Unterkunft in unserer Gastwirtschaft)verbringen möchtest.
Ich hab in etwa 2500 m² Wasserfläche und der Teich ist voll verschlammt.Nun bin ich auf der suche nach einer kostengünstigen Alternative gegenüber dem Ausbaggern.Klingelt einfach mal durch03478221400


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. August 2009)

*AW: Schlammpumpen mieten*

@Homer 78
Wie dick ist deine Schlammschicht?

Ein Sauerstoffwert von 2-4mg/l am Morgen ,bei Karpfenteichen ist durch die nächtliche Sauerstoffzährung der Algen zu dieser Jahreszeit normal, sie kann Abends sogar zu Übersättigung von Sauerstoff kommen.
Abhilfe kann eine Wasserkalkung von Teilbereichen des Teiches sein.


----------

